# Whiski Jack at the Woodrun



## jd2601 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi,  I just put this resort on hold for 4th of July week.  Resort review are not real recent.  Is a 2 bedroom a good find.  Is there a lot to do in the summer at this resort?  Family of 5, 3 teen boys.  I have 24 hours to decide.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## glenn1000 (Feb 12, 2006)

We had a 2-bedroom unit for Thanksgiving a year ago so can't comment on summer activities. Half the family stayed at Woodrun and the rest stayed at Club Intrawest. We thought that the Woodrun was a very nice place. Large, well appointed condo that is reasonably close to the village (it's in the North Village). Nothing that we saw in terms of activities but very comfortable as a place to stay. I would not hesitate to exchange there again.


----------



## krisj (Feb 12, 2006)

jd2601 said:
			
		

> Is there a lot to do in the summer at this resort?  Family of 5, 3 teen boys.  I have 24 hours to decide.



If your family even remotely enjoys the outdoors, or even just enjoys shopping, watching "the beautiful people", spas and fine dining, you will LOVE Whistler in the summer.  Our family could easily spend 30 consecutive days, doing a different activity every day, and never run out of exciting and fun things to do.  Any outdoor, mountain resort activity you can think of (and many you'd never imagine) is available in Whistler.

Do be aware that "perfect" weather typically starts after July 15, so you could see a bit of spring rain over the 4th of July week.

Kris (MomCares)


----------



## Karen G (Feb 12, 2006)

Take it!  You won't be disappointed.  Large units, nice location, lots to do.


----------



## jd2601 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the responses.  This seemed to good a trade to pass up.  I hope the weather cooperates.   I now have over a year to figure out what to do in Whistler.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 13, 2006)

We stayed at the Woodrun over the 4th of July in 2003 during an unseasonably warm spell with temps in the 90's.  The Woodrun has no air conditioning, but I think those were pretty unusual temps, no air would not stop me from going back.

You said you have three teen boys, do they ski or snow board?  There was still skiing in July, in fact the boys could walk from the unit to catch the lift in the upper village.  Another teenage boy thing that might appeal was mountain biking, where they take a lift up and bike down one of the lower slopes that had no snow.

The pool is on the small side, but there is a popular lake close by that you can bike to that also had swimming.  Hiking, rafting, biking, shopping, fine dining among other options.


There is tons of stuff to do in Whistler in the summer, I think you will have a hard time packing everything in.

Have a wonderful trip.

Gayle


----------



## asp (Feb 15, 2006)

Extreme heat in early July is pretty rare in whistler - last time we were there at that time, we bought new fleecys, and we are west coasters!  

Almost all of the timeshare units in Whistler and the island do not have air conditioning.  Woodrun has beautiful large units, and we have always enjoyed ourselves there.


----------



## jd2601 (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the info.  Is it best to rent a car?  or is parking a hassle.  It seems like lots to do.  I think the boys would be thrilled to ski in July.  We are very much novices however.  Mountain biking also looks very interesting.

I feel lucky to find this trade.

jd2601


----------



## Karen G (Feb 15, 2006)

jd2601 said:
			
		

> Is it best to rent a car?  or is parking a hassle.
> jd2601


Are you flying into Vancouver or Seattle? Either way you'll need a way to get from the airport to Whistler.  The drive up from Vancouver is beautiful and you might want to stop along the way or do some exploring while you're there.

Parking at the Woodrun isn't a problem. There's a free shuttle bus to get to the village that's very convenient. You'd want to drive to the grocery store and bring back food. So it will be good to have a car.


----------

